# Hussar RTA



## Rob Fisher

Opening the thread for discussion of the Hussar RTA from Poland. Here are some pics...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Beautiful pics Rob!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Beautiful pics Rob!!



Yip there is a photographer (Pro) that takes the pics... they are stunning!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first Hussar goodies just arrived from Poland via Malaysia... I managed to get Micro and Nano Ultem Kits and two caps for the Hussar RTA! All I need now is the the _sweet people at customs JHB_ to release my Hussar RTA to DHL!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> My first Hussar goodies just arrived from Poland via Malaysia... I managed to get Micro and Nano Ultem Kits and two caps for the Hussar RTA! All I need now if the the _sweet people at customs JHB_ to release my Hussar RTA to DHL!
> View attachment 80436
> View attachment 80437
> View attachment 80438
> View attachment 80439
> View attachment 80440
> View attachment 80441
> View attachment 80442
> View attachment 80443


This waiting must be destroying you Rob, especially since you now have accessories for it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> This waiting must be destroying you Rob, especially since you now have accessories for it!



The waiting is almost over @Stosta! Customs finally released the package... note to self... don't under declare and don't let the shipper declare it as bicycle parts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The waiting is almost over @Stosta! Customs finally released the package... note to self... don't under declare and don't let the shipper declare it as bicycle parts.


I can relate @Rob Fisher, my Tmod and Thump was ship as aluminium parts valued at 20 dollars, I had one hell of a mission for customs to clear it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> The waiting is almost over @Stosta! Customs finally released the package... note to self... don't under declare and don't let the shipper declare it as bicycle parts.


Yay! When can I visit to try it and collect it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The waiting is almost over @Stosta! Customs finally released the package... note to self... don't under declare and don't let the shipper declare it as bicycle parts.



This is going to be very interesting Rob!
Cant wait to hear about the Hussar


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This is going to be very interesting Rob!
> Cant wait to hear about the Hussar



Big time Hi Ho! Today is Hussar Day... Courier has it in his delivery van... I'm hanging out on the driveway!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time Hi Ho! Today is Hussar Day... Courier has it in his delivery van... I'm hanging out on the driveway!


A courier just came here looking for directions to your address, I've invited him in for breakfast and coffee, he's now taking a short nap before he carries on with his day. Poor guy!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> A courier just came here looking for directions to your address, I've invited him in for breakfast and coffee, he's now taking a short nap before he carries on with his day. Poor guy!



Hehehe... must be a different courier because I'm tracking the real courier van using my connections in the Pentagon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... must be a different courier because I'm tracking the real courier van using my connections in the Pentagon.



Rob has a whole control centre behind his vape cave to keep track of global vape mail en route to Durban!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

And my first Hussar from Poland via Malaysia and long stop over in JHB at customs has arrived!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> And my first Hussar from Poland via Malaysia and long stop over in JHB at customs has arrived!
> View attachment 80677
> View attachment 80678
> View attachment 80679
> View attachment 80680
> View attachment 80681
> View attachment 80682
> View attachment 80683


Is all of that in the kit? Barr the driptips?


No wonder these are so pricy its a decent amount of kit. Damn.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh, that is just great @Rob Fisher 
I am very excited for you and to hear how it compares to the others!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Is all of that in the kit? Barr the driptips?
> 
> 
> No wonder these are so pricy its a decent amount of kit. Damn.



@boxerulez... Nope the two Ultem Tank and Tops were separate... the standard tank comes with the large Ultem tank and a large Stainless Steel Tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Build done! Vaping on it now... I expected more air from the Hussar than the Skyline but they are very similar airflow wise... more info as I play...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - is the glass of the tank that colour? It's like a yellowy colour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - is the glass of the tank that colour? It's like a yellowy colour?



It's Ultem Hi Ho @Silver. Handles all juices (tank crackers) and is light like the the fancy plastic tanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Ultem Hi Ho @Silver. Handles all juices (tank crackers) and is light like the the fancy plastic tanks.



Thanks Rob

Lots to learn with these High End materials it seems !


A quick Google yielded this

*ULTEM*® is an amor- phous thermoplastic polyetherimide (PEI) *material* which com- bines exceptional mechanical, thermal, and electrical proper- ties. Natural *ULTEM*® 1000 (unreinforced) is a translucent amber *material*.

And then Wikipedia for Polyetherimide
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyetherimide

*Ultem[edit]*
Ultem is a family of PEI products manufactured by SABIC as a result of acquiring the General Electric Plastics Division in 2007, developed by Joseph G. Wirth in the early 1980s. Ultem resins are used in medical and chemical instrumentation due to their heat resistance, solvent resistance and flame resistance. Ultem 1000 (standard, unfilled polyetherimide) has a high dielectric strength, inherent flame resistance, and extremely low smoke generation. Ultem has high mechanical properties and performs in continuous use to 340 °F (170 °C). Ultem 1000 has typical thermal conductivity of 0.22 W/(m·K) (but some sources give 0.122 W/(m.K)). It has "Questionable usage on alkaline solutions."[2]

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> *ULTEM*® is an amor- phous thermoplastic polyetherimide (PEI) *material* which com- bines exceptional mechanical, thermal, and electrical proper- ties. Natural *ULTEM*® 1000 (unreinforced) is a translucent amber *material*.



Very popular these days for tanks and drip tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar with the medium sized tank on top and a different top cap... the accessories for the Hussar make it very popular in HE because of it... but the flavour is outstanding!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Nice manicure @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking for an Hussar RTA they are in stock at ESG now.

http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/hussar-rta-by-hussar-vapes-single-coil.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ash

how is this tank for you so far @Rob Fisher? compared to the skyline


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> how is this tank for you so far @Rob Fisher? compared to the skyline



@Ash it's a beautiful tank... I don't know what it is about the look of the Hussar but I just love it along with all the different accessories you can get with it. The vape is just as flavourful as the Skyline. The engineering and finish of the Skyline is 10 out of 10 and by that I mean the tolerances are almost non existent. The Hussar is probably 9,5 out of 10.

That being said I have a few more Hussar's inbound including a very special Titanium Blue one coming with my Viking Mythos Mod.


----------



## Ash

Ok, nice to hear, cannot wait for my skyline, then I will decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The ultimate indulgence... Tri color Mokume Cap for the Hussar!

It's one of the things I really love about the Hussar RTA... there are tons of accessories and different sized tanks, Bell Caps and Top caps available for it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The ultimate indulgence... Timascus Fire Cap for the Hussar!
> 
> It's one of the things I really love about the Hussar RTA... there are tons of accessories and different sized tanks, Bell Caps and Top caps available for it.
> 
> View attachment 82801
> View attachment 82802
> View attachment 82803
> View attachment 82804


Now that is classy. May I ask where you got it Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

I'm looking for a blue Titanium 1 as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Now that is classy. May I ask where you got it Rob?



Both my Titanium Blue and this Tri color Mokume Hussar Cap came from Viking Modz in the USA @Deckie.


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Both my Titanium Blue and this Tri color Mokume Hussar Cap came from Viking Modz in the USA @Deckie.


Cool thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## GMacDiggity

@Deckie Seems like a good place to get them here also: http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Search.aspx?m=354

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash

So I have had my skyline for almost a week and to date not once, did I have to wipe it down. Can you say the same with the hussar? is it as good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So I have had my skyline for almost a week and to date not once, did I have to wipe it down. Can you say the same with the hussar? is it as good?



Yip the Hussar is also performing splendidly! Also no leaking... the Hussar is great because of all the accessories you can get for it... but if I had to choose only one I would choose the Skyline... no tank is engineered like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Hussar is also performing splendidly! Also no leaking... the Hussar is great because of all the accessories you can get for it... but if I had to choose only one I would choose the Skyline... no tank is engineered like it.



Thank you for the re-assurance uncle Rob 
At the moment i cant splash out on another HE tank so im over the moon that the skyline is on your No 1 list.

If the skipper said so then it is so.


----------



## Deckie

GMacDiggity said:


> @Deckie Seems like a good place to get them here also: http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Search.aspx?m=354


Thanks @GMacDiggity , I've seen them but they don't have in stock. I'm busy corresponding with them regarding stock.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you for the re-assurance uncle Rob
> At the moment i cant splash out on another HE tank so im over the moon that the skyline is on your No 1 list.
> 
> If the skipper said so then it is so.


pssssst .... Skyline is way better. I've been screwing around with the Hussar all day .... it seems it battles to wick properly with high VG juice(75/25), I'll keep persisting though. Tomorrow I'm going to get some distilled water & thin the juice a touch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> pssssst .... Skyline is way better. I've been screwing around with the Hussar all day .... it seems it battles to wick properly with high VG juice(75/25), I'll keep persisting though. Tomorrow I'm going to get some distilled water & thin the juice a touch.



Nice....
Now i feel confident i have made the right choice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh

Any of these tanks for sale ?... 

I have a kidney that's not really being used  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ash

http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/mods-atomizers/rta-atomizers/hussar-vapes.html

I see they have stock again for those looking


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Ash! @Deckie they have the caps you are after in stock too!


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Ash! @Deckie they have the caps you are after in stock too!


Rob I emailed them & the only one's they have in stock are the normal caps. I had a response this morning. It says in stock but you can't add it to your basket so I sent them a mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

I received my Hussar on Monday along with the Skyline. The natural choice was to setup the Skyline first. I finally got round to setting up the Hussar yesterday morning & really battled a bit because the ohms kept jumping, something somewhere was shorting. I finally nailed it down to the positive post which wasn't tight, so I dismantled the RBA and put everything back together all NICE like. Recoiled and Houston We were a go. 26g SS, 6 wrap - 0.4. Wicked with CB v2, like Todd said, filled with juice and BAM!!!!! Dry flippen hits, one after the other at 22W. Dropped it to 19W and still dry hits. Needless to say I was not a happy vaper . Went as far as to blame it on the 80/20 juice, bloody thing can't even wick properly for HE price, but hey I must be doing something wrong & I was just being a hasty tool.

So I emptied the tank and decided I'd tackle it today with a more screwed on head. I got around to it this evening after my parental duties bring up 2 cocky teenage sons who's inheritance I'm spending on vape gear .

Same coil, still CB v2, but ....... just like the pro-vapers, I just fluffed it and stuffed it gently so the CB lay nice upon the deck only covering the juice holes, just like you'd lay a Playboy Bunny on a bed of rose petals before going to work on your car engine, drinking beer and watching NASCAR.
Filled her up with Dinner Lady Lemon Tart, set the watts at 25W and BOOM ...... I was pushed into the couch, flavour for days. I flattened 1 tank using the Micro Tank Accessory I bought and when I was finished I had to pull the cushion out of my sky.

I'm so happy I let @Rob Fisher bend my ears with he's reviews. Thanks Rob. More later in a few days when I'll post pics of my build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love your tank commentaries @Deckie !!

Glad you got it working nicely


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I'm so happy I let @Rob Fisher bend my ears with he's reviews. Thanks Rob. More later in a few days when I'll post pics of my build.



Sorry you had hassles to start @Deckie but glad vaping nirvana finally arrived.... Skyline and Hussar... doesn't get much better than that does it?


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Deckie flavour comparison of Hussar vs Skyline using the same juice of course.
I believe they are much on par? (i hope )


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Love your tank commentaries @Deckie !!
> 
> Glad you got it working nicely


Thanks @Silver . The Hussar Rocks dessert juices, I'm notes out of the Lemon Tart I never tasted before in any other tank, it is just something on another level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry you had hassles to start @Deckie but glad vaping nirvana finally arrived.... Skyline and Hussar... doesn't get much better than that does it?


Definitely doesn't get much better @Rob Fisher. The Hussar and Skyline are 2 totally different kettles of fish - but only a couple of weeks will tell. I suspect for me each is going to require it's own build that works, each for a specific juice profile. Thanks again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> @Clouds4Days
> I believe they are much on par? (i hope :-D)



@Clouds4Days I haven't actually tried them with the same juice as yet but I can say for sure, both give you exceptional flavour. Tomorrow I plan to run a side by side comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to redress the Hussar again... today we will use the Mini Ultem tank and on top either the Tricolor Mokume or custom coloured Titanium Torpedo Cap.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both Hussar's set up in full battle size... this should keep me going for tonight!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ash

So I decided i need to get me a hussar now. Anyone know where i can get it. Otherwise i will wait for esg to get stock. More interested in getting micro and nano setup though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So I decided i need to get me a hussar now. Anyone know where i can get it. Otherwise i will wait for esg to get stock. More interested in getting micro and nano setup though



@Ash there will be a group buy shortly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Both Hussar's set up in full battle size... this should keep me going for tonight!
> View attachment 83413
> View attachment 83414



@Rob Fisher , was meaning to say that the second photo in this post above is EPIC!
Looks gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

That titanium top cap looks unbelievable Oom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ash there will be a group buy shortly.


Oh I'm looking forward too that one.


----------



## Gizmo

What is this RTA comparable to Rob?


----------



## Ash

Gizmo said:


> What is this RTA comparable to Rob?



ESG Skyline


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> What is this RTA comparable to Rob?



@Gizmo I have tested a few High End tanks and the two that I rate the highest is the ESG Skyline (Greece) and the Hussar (Poland). I would compare both of them (if I have to) to a single coil in the SM25 or Serpent Alto but much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo I have tested a few High End tanks and the two that I rate the highest is the ESG Skyline (Greece) and the Hussar (Poland). I would compare both of them (if I have to) to a single coil in the SM25 or Serpent Alto but much better.



That does sound good Rob.. How is it better though, flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> That does sound good Rob.. How is it better though, flavour?



In every way @Gizmo! Flavour, Quality, No leaking, No airlocks, Looks, the ability to customise.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Pit Stopping of the Hussars this weekend. From left to right...full sized tank with Radiator Cap, full sized tank with Mokume Cap, Nano Tank with Titanium Torpedo blue cap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Nano Tank is stupid! Far too small for practical purposes! Time for the Bell Cap!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Deckie a quick fix to the leaking top of the Hussar with the wrong O-Rings is to remove the little O-Ring on the top of the chimney and then screw the top on tight... only issue with that is the juice flow is very tight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie a quick fix to the leaking top of the Hussar with the wrong O-Rings is to remove the little O-Ring on the top of the chimney and then screw the top on tight... only issue with that is the juice flow is very tight...
> View attachment 84399


Thanks @Rob Fisher , I chatted to Paulina on FB & she suggested I do that. I actually changed out all my thin O-rings last week already, I scratched around amongst the spare O-rings and found the same size but thicker which stopped the problem. I actually prefer the Steam Tuners bell caps which I'm using . I'm actually going to ask her the sizes of the correct O-rings (entire set) & get spares myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

My Micro Tank is fine - no leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , I chatted to Paulina on FB & she suggested I do that. I actually changed out all my thin O-rings last week already, I scratched around amongst the spare O-rings and found the same size but thicker which stopped the problem. I actually prefer the Steam Tuners bell caps which I'm using . I'm actually going to ask her the sizes of the correct O-rings (entire set) & get spares myself.
> View attachment 84411



Hahaha @Deckie your pooches are wrestling nicely in the back there 
That bell cap looks awesome.
Is the bell cap made of glass or acrylic?


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha @Deckie your pooches are wrestling nicely in the back there
> That bell cap looks awesome.
> Is the bell cap made of glass or acrylic?


@Clouds4Days the real Deckie is the one down on the ground, the other one, Gabby is still a puppy.

The Steam Tuners bell caps are made from Food Grade Plexi Glass.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from Hussar.

Mateusz Nowak Okay guys some good news. We will make a pinned post soon but to give you first news and help you repair the leaking faster. 

First of all you dont want me to tell you the whole story how we realised what was the problem.

But lets get to explanation. In order to repair the leaking just remove the oring from the top of the chimney. It is too big, it is our screw up we did use too big oring. It took us several days to figure the problem out and for all this time we were looking in bad direction. 

After removing the oring just screw the fill cap normally. The leaking will stop. You can always exchange as well fill cap orings to the ones provided in the spare bag to make even more sure there is no leaks from the tank. 

Sorry for this problem guys




 Our bad. We wanted to make the seal better and it seems we screwed up the seal 
completely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Message from Hussar.
> 
> Mateusz Nowak Okay guys some good news. We will make a pinned post soon but to give you first news and help you repair the leaking faster.
> 
> First of all you dont want me to tell you the whole story how we realised what was the problem.
> 
> But lets get to explanation. In order to repair the leaking just remove the oring from the top of the chimney. It is too big, it is our screw up we did use too big oring. It took us several days to figure the problem out and for all this time we were looking in bad direction.
> 
> After removing the oring just screw the fill cap normally. The leaking will stop. You can always exchange as well fill cap orings to the ones provided in the spare bag to make even more sure there is no leaks from the tank.
> 
> Sorry for this problem guys
> 
> 
> 
> Our bad. We wanted to make the seal better and it seems we screwed up the seal
> completely.


Spoeg en plak solution. @Rob Fisher may I request that when we do the group buy, maybe we should ask them for a couple of complete sets of O-rings that can be distributed amongst those who've had problems?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Spoeg en plak solution. @Rob Fisher may I request that when we do the group buy, maybe we should ask them for a couple of complete sets of O-rings that can be distributed amongst those who've had problems?



Already done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar Group Buy is up!




https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hussar-group-buy.t34552/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Movie on the Hussar!


----------



## Clouds4Days

@incredible_hullk how is the hussar brother?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk how is the hussar brother?


@Clouds4Days absolutely love it...the flavour is intense bro unlike any other tank I've used including the petri...HE for a reason i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days absolutely love it...the flavour is intense bro unlike any other tank I've used including the petri...HE for a reason i guess



Nice brother, glad you enjoying her. I need to try find myself one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Clouds4Days one thing I did notice from day 1 is that the ohms jumps by 0.01 to 0.03 ohms after every puff and then back to normal agn. ..not sure if I shud be worried...


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days absolutely love it...the flavour is intense bro unlike any other tank I've used including the petri...HE for a reason i guess


Agree @incredible_hullk , the flavor is amazing but the Skyline is leaps & bounds ahead in quality & flavor ( if you get the right build for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days one thing I did notice from day 1 is that the ohms jumps by 0.01 to 0.03 ohms after every puff and then back to normal agn. ..not sure if I shud be worried...


That is because of the small chamber and having not much space to play with.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Deckie said:


> That is because of the small chamber and having not much space to play with.


Thx @Deckie so it's ok then ?


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Deckie so it's ok then ?


I get the same thing & have deduced that due to the small chamber & tiny tolerances the coil resistance becomes very sensitive to heat - I have 2 Hussar's and both do the same thing - not much so not noticeable in the vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to bring the Hussar back into the fold... it's been a while... Mirage DNA40 with the Hussar with Titanium Cap.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to bring the Hussar back into the fold... it's been a while... Mirage DNA40 with the Hussar with Titanium Cap.
> View attachment 94469
> View attachment 94470
> View attachment 94471
> View attachment 94472
> View attachment 94473
> View attachment 94474
> View attachment 94475
> View attachment 94476


Got to try one today and well... as you know the skyline is better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r

Anyone letting go of any hussar accessories, before I look online?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't resist the beauty of the new Hussar RTA in Black and Gold... plus I spent a lot of time with the owner of Hussar while in Paris and I wanted to support him as well!







Time to build it using one of the new fancy Fused Claptons from the USA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a sad day for Vaping! Hussar announced it was closing its doors today... one last release of the RTA and then that's it.


----------



## Crockett

Rob Fisher said:


> What a sad day for Vaping! Hussar announced it was closing its doors today... one last release of the RTA and then that's it.
> View attachment 124319



If I understand correctly they are only closing the manufacture of their RTA (after one last list). They'll still be making vaping products - just something new.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Crockett said:


> If I understand correctly they are only closing the manufacture of their RTA (after one last list). They'll still be making vaping products - just something new.



I read it as closing forever...

I hope you are right!


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> What a sad day for Vaping! Hussar announced it was closing its doors today... one last release of the RTA and then that's it.
> View attachment 124319



And here I thought I had more time to get my hands on a Hussar RTA.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

RayDeny said:


> And here I thought I had more time to get my hands on a Hussar RTA.


Intaste still have Hussar RTA 's for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Crockett said:


> If I understand correctly they are only closing the manufacture of their RTA (after one last list). They'll still be making vaping products - just something new.



Yip you are right! Just had confirmation! Phew!


----------



## Crockett

Rob Fisher said:


> I read it as closing forever...
> 
> I hope you are right!


Here is the post from Mateusz: "Guys it is the end of Hussar RTA PROJECT. It is not the end of Hussar Vapes..."
I think they realised they had to clarify after several people had a heart attack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't wait to see thier new offering...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just chatted to Mateusz! All is well!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again the Hussar is operational. Still a great tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

The blue looks very nice @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new Hussar RTA is about to launch... The Hussar The End Edition!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Hussar RTA is about to launch... The Hussar The End Edition!
> View attachment 129451
> View attachment 129452
> View attachment 129453
> View attachment 129454
> View attachment 129455




This is one awesome looking atty though i bet it will be a $%#^ to get hold of.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> This is one awesome looking atty though i bet it will be a $%#^ to get hold of.



And $%#^ expensive!


----------



## Deckie

Beautiful ... my Hussars are still used frequently. Would seriously like 1 of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

